# Can't criticise ARIENS or thread deleted



## LightBulb (Dec 22, 2012)

*What is wrong when criticism of an obviously poor ARIENS product causes thread to be cut and deleted? *
-Can only positive things be posted here> no criticism allowed of your paymasters? I asked if mods were ARIENS social media staff and *
CUT 
DELETE*
coming next: BANNED


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

I dont know why it was removed. you were a little animated, maybe typing it while you were still 3 shades of red? All should be entitled to their opinion, good or bad, you did seem to have a sudden blitz of large brand bashing posts. I dont care but it was getting old reading the same thing more than once. post your opinion once and I am sure it wont get removed. 

I have made plenty of posts and in many stated how any snowblower with a perpendicular impeller cant compare to a unit with an impeller that runs parallel like the one in my gallery or the bob cat or even a snapper I have owned. my posts dont get removed.

maybe just voice your opinion here and not wage war here, take that to ariens.


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

although now that I opened my mouth again I will have to wait to a slush clogging snow and take a video to show it.

Many machines are great (to me only the old ones are great there are no exceptions--new ones havent been in use for 40 plus years to see if they are still around) 

I would be curious if anyone would oblige, what is the weight of an average new 10 hp 32 inch wide unit? a 6 or 7 hp 24 inch?

had a old 10/32 weighing in at 435 lbs my current is close to 280. thats heavy duty


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

just admit that the airens you have is not the airens you desire. sell it even if you have to take a loss and get a snowblower more suitable to your needs. the first snowblower i ever purchased was a toro powerlite unfortunantly it was right after a blizzard. my neighbors laughed when i got it home but it got the job done but i wanted a 5hp snowblower and at the end of winter i went back to the shop i purchased the powerlite from, they had a lay-a-way so i put the 2450e in the lay-a-way. i got the toro 826 as a replacement for the craftsman


----------



## dodgebob (Sep 23, 2010)

i have an old allis chalmers (simplicity design) and a new ariens 921031 . both are 24''
both run great . the a-c is a workhorse for sure but it is 30 plus years old. it will get the job done but the ariens will run circles around it. i would recommend the ariens to
anyone who wants a great working well designed unit. i would recommend any older unit too as they are fun to restore and use ...as a backup or spare.........db


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22 (Nov 27, 2012)

Lightbulb I do not know why it was deleted...would like to know what you said to have it deleted??? We all love our brand of Snowblower or have a Love/hate relationship with our snowblower so if one brand is hands off as far as talking about it
I believe that is not right unless you were really crude in your remarks or something but otherwise that is unfair in a snowblower FORUM!!!! All topics and brands in regards to snowblowers should not be off limits.. One brand should NOT be given favortism or preference. Every brand has pluses and minuses...I love simplicity but I don't feel bad if someone has a bad experience with one or says something bad about one...like us all snowblowers brand a like not one is the same...you could have the same model as someone and they could have a peach and you could have a lemon...it happens!! Whomever monitors this site be FAIR please!!! Many Thanks for your hardwork as well.


----------



## LightBulb (Dec 22, 2012)

td5771 said:


> maybe just voice your opinion here and not wage war here, take that to ariens.


---------------
*I have taken it to ARIENS and have spent a good deal of time and energy doing so.* The Customer Support Manager allowed some sympathy and sent some lifetime warranty flappers for the old 722 single stage to my local ARIENS warranty depot, but that's it. 
I am attempting to converse with ARIENS Engineering and ARIENS Marketing, but so far a stone wall of silence. ARIENS Support has provided all the answers as written by Marketing, and has nothing more to say, except Merry Christmas. 
Mike Benisch is an excellent caring support manager.


So, this forum, Consumer Reports and YouTube are my final resort.
TALK TO ME ARIENS!!!


----------



## LightBulb (Dec 22, 2012)

detdrbuzzard said:


> just admit that the airens you have is not the airens you desire. sell it even if you have to take a loss and get a snowblower more suitable to your needs.


-------------------
The issue is that I feel that there is something fundamentally wrong with the entry-level Ariens Sno-Tek. The person I bought it from did not use it as they also found it useless (video coming). I bought it without testing, advertised as in LIKE NEW CONDITION, cause the BRAND NAME convinced me it would be a good blower.

The point is that it would BE WRONG for me to foist this machine onto someone else without telling the truth or retrofitting it.


----------



## LightBulb (Dec 22, 2012)

Simplicity Solid 22 said:


> Lightbulb I do not know why it was deleted...would like to know what you said to have it deleted???... unless you were really crude in your remarks or something but otherwise that is unfair in a snowblower FORUM!!!! Whomever monitors this site be FAIR please!!!


-------------------------
*Where I went wrong *was throwing a moral barb at the mods and users here who were all suggesting that I just find the next [email protected] to sell it too. My moral indignation was considered insulting. I was that [email protected] and I felt awful with this purchase (I am unemployed and borrowed the money to buy it), and *the seller also felt so guilty they refunded me some money!!!*
So to suggest that I just [email protected] someone else *is insulting to me* and I reacted to that with a little too much anger and too much formatting. ERGO: deletion.

By the way, *I LOVE formatting*, and *EMPHASIS is NOT* an indication of anger, but my desire to be clear. I'll try to control it if it bothers you guys.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

LightBulb said:


> -------------------
> The issue is that I feel that there is something fundamentally wrong with the entry-level Ariens Sno-Tek. The person I bought it from did not use it as they also found it useless (video coming). I bought it without testing, advertised as in LIKE NEW CONDITION, cause the BRAND NAME convinced me it would be a good blower.
> 
> The point is that it would BE WRONG for me to foist this machine onto someone else without telling the truth or retrofitting it.


 if you can't get it to move any faster you may as well sell it. i don't mean for you to snooker anyone by telling them that the machine is something that its not but it won't hurt to try and sell it with the buyer knowing what he or she is getting otherwise you are going to have some nice garage art


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

LightBulb said:


> -------------------------
> *Where I went wrong *was throwing a moral barb at the mods and users here who were all suggesting that I just find the next [email protected] to sell it too. My moral indignation was considered insulting. I was that [email protected] and I felt awful with this purchase (I am unemployed and borrowed the money to buy it), and *the seller also felt so guilty they refunded me some money!!!*
> So to suggest that I just [email protected] someone else *is insulting to me* and I reacted to that with a little too much anger and too much formatting. ERGO: deletion.
> 
> By the way, *I LOVE formatting*, and *EMPHASIS is NOT* an indication of anger, but my desire to be clear. I'll try to control it if it bothers you guys.


Heh, nice re-writing of the facts! 
that's some of the best revisionist history I have ever seen..
(you should be in politics!)
That isnt even close to what happened..but nice try! 
There is only one reason the previous thread was deleted..you.
(and just FYI, its not deleted outright..it still exists)

yes, I think you might want to "control it"..(and im not referring to the formatting)
because you are absolutely right: "coming next: BANNED"

You have explained yourself fully, the completely valid other side of the debate, "perhaps you just bought the wrong snowblower for your situation" has also been explained to you..there is really nothing left to say.

Your opinion is not the same thing as fact, you seem confused about that concept.

Scot


----------



## LightBulb (Dec 22, 2012)

The issue is not so much that I am unhappy with my purchase, but that I am accumulating evidence that *this product is defective in design. * The point is NOT to express my personal feelings here, but to reveal the evidence, so others r informed about this product, and unless they meet the extremely narrow work range of the ARIENS entry level Sno-Tek design, avoid it, new or used.

I thought that this forum would be the place to do so, but am apprehensive that there may be some BIAS, conflict-of-interest, and perhaps even excessive CORPORATE INFLUENCE on the ability to tell the truth about certain products here.

But that comment is probably considered insulting by the mods and will be deleted or banned. Sigh....


----------



## LightBulb (Dec 22, 2012)

sscotsman said:


> There is only one reason the previous thread was deleted..you.
> "coming next: BANNED"
> ...there is really nothing left to say.
> Your opinion is not the same thing as fact, you seem confused about that concept.
> Scot


-----------------

Okay, so is that it? " only reason the previous thread was deleted" was...*me?*?? Excuse me?

I am attempting to explain myself, to apologize and to make myself acceptable to this forum. And your response is what? "...there is really nothing left to say."???

I am a newbie, and am asking for some mentoring, some advice, and that the mods please point to what it is that I said that makes them dislike ...me... personally? (maybe the oportunity to edit previous posts and delete that which mods don't like?)

It's my opinions? That I am unhappy with my ARIENS experience? That I am insulted when you all respond to my predicament by suggesting that I just pawn it off on someone else? That was a personal insult to me.

Please help me out here. Is this a place where opinions are NOT allowed? Only facts? No prob. I can do that.


----------



## LightBulb (Dec 22, 2012)

detdrbuzzard said:


> if you can't get it to move any faster you may as well sell it. i don't mean for you to snooker anyone by telling them that the machine is something that its not but it won't hurt to try and sell it with the buyer knowing what he or she is getting otherwise you are going to have some nice garage art


---------------
I am advertising the ARIENS entry level Sno-Tek 22" in a fair manner that informs the shopper that this machine is designed to clear small areas from heavy snowfalls. Which is what I believe to be its only suitable purpose. (Remember ARIENS says this machine was designed for 10" and my video proves it unsuitable for light AVERAGE snowfalls.) SINGLE STAGE blows circles around ARIENS Sno-Tek - YouTube 

It is unsuitable for my area, as we only get AVERAGE snowfalls (2" - 8") and I am advertising it as suitable for the folks who live in the mountains and ski-hills around me.

Like new, fresh oil, gas, fuel stabilizer, new spark plug, very little use at half price of new, and DELIVERY thrown in. $50 cover thrown in. *SO FAR NO BITES. no interest. NONE!!!*


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

You arent getting it..
you are focused on your "facts"..
we are focused on your belligerent and rude attitude.

Sure, you can criticize snowblowers, that is allowed here, (and there is ZERO corporate influence here) "constructive criticism" isn't a problem..if you are polite and reasonable about it..that's where the problem lies.

The problem is that you refuse to concede that you might be wrong..
that "your side of the story" is just your opinion..
again, you are not getting the difference between opinion and fact.

Opinion: "This snowblower sucks"
Not necessarily a fact: "This snowblower sucks"

Fact: Its probably fine for what it was intended to do..sure, it might be slow, but that isnt necessarily a design flaw..as I said, for the suburbanite in Virginia with a 40-foot driveway, the speed is probably fine..not everyone *requires* a speed-demon of a snowblower..so the conclusion that "slow= design flaw" is your opinion..not a fact..as I have tried to explain, snowblowers come in many sizes, for different markets and snowfall amounts.

This is a snowblower for Minnesota:









This is a snowblower for Virginia:









If you live in Virginia and bought the former, you are fool.
If you live in Minnesota and bought the latter, you are ignorant of your own needs.
Its not the small Toro's fault if its not up to the task of a Minnesota winter..
it wasnt made for that environment..
and its not the manufacturers fault if people don't bother do some basic research to figure out what they need before they buy something..

There is nothing wrong with the Ariens..If its not right for your situation, then the problem is you, you made a bad choice..just be a man and own up to it.
You seem to insist that everyone must agree with you..we don't.

and actually, this whole thing really has absolutely nothing to do with snow blowers at all..it has everything to do with you and your attitude. you simply cant admit you might have made a mistake..and your insistence that you MUST be right grows tiresome and annoying..this is why you are on the verge of being banned..

its not what you are saying, it is how you are saying it..
the admin and moderators gave you a second change after your original thread was deleted..you are blowing that chance.

Its your call..

Scot


----------



## Colored Eggs (Dec 7, 2012)

LightBulb said:


> ---------------
> I am advertising the ARIENS entry level Sno-Tek 22" in a fair manner that informs the shopper that this machine is designed to clear small areas from heavy snowfalls. Which is what I believe to be its only suitable purpose. (Remember ARIENS says this machine was designed for 10" and my video proves it unsuitable for light AVERAGE snowfalls.) SINGLE STAGE blows circles around ARIENS Sno-Tek - YouTube
> 
> It is unsuitable for my area, as we only get AVERAGE snowfalls (2" - 8") and I am advertising it as suitable for the folks who live in the mountains and ski-hills around me.
> ...


I don't know if you were ever able to answer my question about the wheels. By the time I got to look it was already gone. Are you able at all to disengage the wheels so that it can be pushed by hand. I also notice that snow-tek made a new single stage thats simular to the older ariens 2 strokes. Wonder if anyone has any reviews on them.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Colored Eggs said:


> I don't know if you were ever able to answer my question about the wheels. By the time I got to look it was already gone. Are you able at all to disengage the wheels so that it can be pushed by hand. I also notice that snow-tek made a new single stage thats simular to the older ariens 2 strokes. Wonder if anyone has any reviews on them.


No, the wheels cant be disengaged..
the wheels are powered, they drive the machine..
2-stage snowblowers arent designed to be "pushed"..they dont work well that way. It would be far too much work to push one with unpowered wheels..which is why they come with powered wheels! 

Single-stage machines are "auger driven"..usually the wheels are *not* powered on single-stage machine..the auger spins much faster on a single-stage, and it propels the machine along..They are really two very different designs..But in this case, with 'bulbs Ariens, no, the wheels cant be un-powered..

Scot


----------



## LightBulb (Dec 22, 2012)

*sscotsman;
*I was wondering about the attitude in your post? That's okay cause U R mod?

Why did you not take time to help this newb and point to sections of my posts and say: "u can't say that" instead U just say, "it *YOU *and your attitude." *Why make it so personal?*

I was asking for the ability to cut edit and delete my posts when u nuked the thread.

And as to facts, I made a factual video. I stated facts such as ARIENS stating the machine was designed for 10" and contradicted a mod who said it was a LIGHT DUTY MACHINE designed for a couple inches of snow. Was that U?

*The fact is that this machine has TWICE THE POWER and is HALF THE SPEED of ancient single speed throwers, that the gear ratio is set to the first gear of a 6-speed.* Cannot I ask why this may be so, and opine on why I think this may be so? And engage others here to express their opinions on these matters also? Can I disagree and attempt DEBATE with their opinions? Or is my debating style too loud and needs more finesse? 

Can I not challenge those who "don't get" to work their machines next time in the lowest gear and come back here and see if they can sympathize with my positions? I am challenging you to actually TRY IT before you dismiss my concerns as BAD ATTITUDE.

I completely understand that the consumer needs to be informed, and that is exactly what I am trying to do: to inform the consumer that this machine is unsuitable for AVERAGE SNOW CONDITIONS. I defined AVERAGE (another fact). In fact a mod agreed when he said that this machine was designed for a (narrow) niche market. I am attempting to FIND OUT what that niche is. And niche IS NOT AVERAGE.

The point is that *this machine is designed for an extremely narrow work range* (to be efficient) *and yet the machine is sold universally.* Even to areas where this design is essentially useless, and I proved that with a factual video. *AVERAGE snow, so slooow that a single stage can blow circles around it.*

A fact. And I am waiting a heavier snowload to prove it again.

Is ARIENS or Home Depot without any moral responsibility to sell products that work well in their market areas?  In your world, maybe not. In mine, maybe the seller bears some responsibility for their products. But then, that perhaps is an insulting notion and worthy of banishment?

I don't get it? why the hatred of the newbie? cause he is opinionated and armed with facts and video evidence that trouble your POV? I get the need for an attitude adjustment, but with a shotgun? Just asking, no insult intended....


----------



## LightBulb (Dec 22, 2012)

Colored Eggs said:


> Are you able at all to disengage the wheels so that it can be pushed by hand. I also notice that snow-tek made a new single stage thats simular to the older ariens 2 strokes. Wonder if anyone has any reviews on them.


I have video of TRYING to push the Sno-Tek to ghet more work out of it, but yours is another idea. Disengage the clutch and push the Sno-Tek while competing with the single stage. Good one! Thanks.

That is two so far saying that ARIENS is now making a single stage, one, if I remember correctly was Scot?

I was in communication with ARIENS a good deal and this is a direct quote:
"You never know, Ariens someday may bring back the single-stage...stay tuned! Mike Benisch"

So from the horse's mouth, they do not currently make a single-stage thrower. *The entry level Sno-Tek was designed to replace the MOST EXCELLENT 722 single stage they used to make.* (see Scot, I have repeatedly praised and promoted the 722 instead of constantly putting down ARIENS as you accuse.) Why did they make this decision, a poor one in my personal opinion (if I am allowed an opinion on this matter)?


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

They dont currently make a single stage?
There is one listed in the current lineup:

Snowblowers - Ariens Sno-Tek

And that single-stage has been part of the Sno-Tek line for the past 3 or 4 years..
Is it perhaps not available? If so, why would they list it?
that is odd..
even odder is the statement from an Ariens official saying they dont currently offer one! I cant explain that..

Scot


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Some quick googling seems to show it exists, and is available!

Amazon.com: Ariens 938022 Sno-Tek SS22 205cc Electric Start 22-in Single Stage Snow Thrower: Patio, Lawn & Garden


http://www.russopower.com/products/...05cc-single-stage-snow-blower-e-start-938022/

So it seems pretty clear its real..
I think it has been part of the Sno-Tek lineup since the Sno-Tek line was created three years ago..

Scot


----------



## Colored Eggs (Dec 7, 2012)

sscotsman said:


> Some quick googling seems to show it exists, and is available!
> 
> Amazon.com: Ariens 938022 Sno-Tek SS22 205cc Electric Start 22-in Single Stage Snow Thrower: Patio, Lawn & Garden
> 
> ...


Yes Scot is correct there is a single stage snow-tek I forgot I found one on ebay when searching for Ariens Single stage. Here is a link right to the site. Sno-Tek™ Single Stage - Snowblowers - Ariens Sno-Tek (hope i'm allowed to post that)


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

i find it ironic that you tell snowjeeper about researching snowblowers when you didn't do it yourself but i am not surprised cause i didn't either before buying my first four snowblowers


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

Lightbulb ,did you try this blower out before you bought it? If it were me, I would not have bought it if I thought it was not wright for me. I will tell you my first gear on my ariens is real slow and only use it on heavy drifts. May be the speed is great for older people who cant walk as fast as they could when there were younger. I don't see you sno-tec as being flawed, I see it as not being wright for you. 
Merry christmas.


----------



## CAPTAINCONSUMER (Feb 18, 2011)

Can't we all just get along? Captain consumer has his '71 ariens ready....unfortunately, he is on the lower miss at blythville, arkansas....and a blizzard with snow is expected here! No snowblowing until 20 january.

Not familiar with sno-tek line but i have spoke to ariens parts dept. Without getting a recording or 5 minutes of menu choices. Regarding the quality of the product and level of support, many in this forum feel as i do: From a consumer's view......*ariens walks on water*.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Debate*

I'm getting into this late but I'm going to throw a nickle's worth of advise.
Think of this forum as no different than a High School Debate Class when differences of opinion exist.
Nothing I've seen here is dependent on a particular brand, there are discussions of the advantages and disadvantages of many brands of blowers. There are things I both like and dislike about various brands of blowers, same with others. If you make a reasonable argument and keep it on the facts, no slamming, no ranting, just the facts - you'll maintain credibility and will be given serious consideration.
Whether it's 'I hate (fill in the brand) 2 stages' or 'I feel they are overpriced for the machine and here's why'. One is credible, one isn't.
Every person is entitled to their opinion but if it turns into a rant or an attack on another because they don't agree then that's a problem.

I belong to several forums on a wide range of subjects. Those that maintain a level of civility and discussion are those that survive. I have one in particular I used to participate in relating to trucks that has turned into a site where if you don't agree with a couple of individuals beliefs, you will automatically be attacked. I don't go there any more just for that reason.

I've read and learned a great deal from this site. No I don't agree with everything that everyone has said. Those that present a strong case for their point of view are the ones that I take the most seriously, especially if backed up with facts so I can draw my own conclusions. There are machines that are not up to the needs of some but will do what's needed for others and much of that info I've found out from people that have reviewed and discussed them. That's the point, it's discussed.

If there's a major issue with a particular brand or model, the best course of action to me is take it back to the manufacturer or reseller. They are the ones that have the most input into the models and can make changes if deemed appropriate.

Just remember that everyone is human and entitled to their particular opinion. If you want to sway people to your beliefs then present a solid case, back it up with facts and understand that there will always be someone that doesn't agree with you - that's life.

My 2 cents.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

he got it used from a private seller so he can't take it back
he said he wants to see if he can make it move faster so lets get the covers off and take a peek inside but if you can't make it move fast enough sell it, be honest and show potental buyers how fast it moves


----------



## LightBulb (Dec 22, 2012)

*I'm Sorry Guys*

*Listen guys, I am really sorry to rock your boats.* It is obvious this forum has a touchy dual stage (old school) base and I came on like a freaking crusader for single stage. I really thought this was a snowblower forum and not a Dual Stage place. I get it that the single stage guys here talk in code, model numbers, rather than saying HONDA or TORO.


Yep guys, I get it. ARIENS walks on water and there is no such thing as a mistake, or poorly designed ARIENS, or any dual stage product. It just never happens. Got it. The point is that my video displays a PERFECTLY GOOD ARIENS Sno-Tek having it's pants beat, with circles blown around it, by a SINGLE STAGE in a fair competition (as opposed to ARIENS channel video). *As soon as I get a heavier snowfall I will do it again* and again, until I find that place where the Sno-Tek is faster.  The ARIENS Sno-Tek is obviously the better machine;* it's just me,* right guys? 


*There must be a perfectly good reason why ARIENS designed the entry level and light duty Sno-Tek to be frozen at the VERY SLOWEST of snowblower speeds. (I was hoping you guys could discover it.) *


The point is that *this is my, and for many other folks, OUR FIRST EXPERIENCE WITH ARIENS PRODUCTS.* I was so horribly disappointed (as was its original owner; vid coming) that I took the time to learn my daughters vid cam and software and make a video. That is much for a grumpy old man. I came here with a passion to solve this issue and discuss updates retrofits or other options. Instead I am told I am not welcome, my kind is unwanted (I am brain damaged so my social skills are poor), and that ARIENS can do no wrong. Just sell it and forget it. Pawn it off on the next s*cker....and please park the passions.


Got it. *Thanks for not banning me.* I'll try a reload with better attitude. That's my last comment here.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

my first experiance is with my craftsman which i thought was a crappy snowblower. like you i was a single stage guy. craftsman bought new in 2003 and been sitting in the garage since 2003, maked for some nice garage art. i don't think the mods are on you because of your dislike for your ariens but every thing you post " i don't like my ariens " even when you reply to someone elses thread you manage to put your " i don't like my airens " line it it. its old, twenty one post old. make it go faster if you can or sell it


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22 (Nov 27, 2012)

Lightbulb... go easy...I am a fairly newbie as well...but everyone on here is very fair and friendly...In the beginning I felt you were being knocked for knocking Ariens which are Great machines...but every line has a Lemon...always will. Sorry
sscotsman...you da man!! All lines have one model that are better than another!!
But Lightbulb...Take it easy...I agree with the rest...Sell that puppy if you dislike it that much. Also Single stage and dual stage owners allike on this site I have yet to see any bias or trash talking either type. We mostly agree that both are great and have their purpose and we all seem to promote one another on here as far as I can see and all try to help one another. So you do not like your Ariens...we got it...either ask kindly a simple question or stop beating a dead horse and move on!
Ala ahhh Peanut butter sandwich: Make lightbulb's snowblower disappear!!!! Poof!!!
Dang wand...Sorry Lightbulb didn't work...


----------



## twofishy4u (Dec 6, 2011)

Here is the deal lightbulb and scot the small two stage blowers suck, I don't care who makes em, you just don't see a lot of the 5hp 21" units and like anymore. Here is the deal they are Too slow to do the light stuff that they can handle and not enough balls to take care of the crap the plow leaves behind. Get a toro CCR 2400 or bigger and a 8hp or bigger 2 stage. 2 units for 2 kinds of snow. The CCR toro will do almost anything to 12" and about as fast as you want to go. After years of dealing in blowers there is only 1 single stage....TORO. Lightbulb too bad you got that crappy snotek 22". If you had a small city lot where the plow dumped crap in your driveway you'd be happier knowing that the TORO single wouldn't do it but it sounds like you dont have that issue. Sell it cheap and cut your loses. You can get a real nice CCR for under $300...sometimes under 200. I am a Simplicity Toro fan here and they have also made some crap over the years. Heck all the Simplicitys but the pro line is pretty crappy now.


----------



## LightBulb (Dec 22, 2012)

*An assessment of ENTRY LEVEL ARIENS SNO TEK REVIEWS at Home Depot*

*Bain posted: "Seems most people enjoy their single speed ARIENS SnoTek" * 
see: SnoTek | SnoTek 20, 120v Electric Start, Single Speed, 20 Inch Clearing Width | Home Depot Canada

Bain, THANKS for pointing that out. Interesting that *43 out of 68 reviews (2/3) **had something negative to say**, or admitted that they hadn't actually tried it out in snow yet. *If we remove the 29 folks who had not yet actually blown some snow, then:
*-14/39 comments had something negative to say about the ARIENS entry level Sno Tek. *(Is 36% too many negs for a quality brand name?)

This was a Home Depot site, so most of the comments seemed more aimed at the great service Home Depot offered in delivery and set up or emotional satisfaction with their HD PURCHASE, rather *than for the actual utility of the machine.* Many had purchased online and gushed pleasure for the HD delivery and setup system

Those who rated it well for snow-throwing often were moving DEEP snow, *quote: 12” or 17,”* which is where I suspect is its exclusive efficient working range. *Several comments about the transmission BREAKING from folks using it in deep snow.* Not one positive comment from someone who had used the machine for a year or so.  

*A very significant percentage of the neg comments are focused on SPEED and TRANSMISSION, an obvious area of concern.*(I am not the only one, it's not “just something wrong with me,”eh Scott?) 

*-11 of 14 comments, or the vast majority of the negative comments *were concerning the*“snail speed”** or **“painful slowness”** or weakness/failure of the transmission, and a desire to return the machine and/or something better. *(The eleventh one is mine, uploading soon.) *That is a significant number and concentration on EXCLUSIVELY ONE AREA in this product.**My efforts to raise this issue are certainly valid*

It would be interesting if we could somehow get comments from these folks AFTER using the entry level ARIENS Sno Tek for a season. Or at least using your dual stage multispeed only in the first gear. ANYONE HERE?


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

I find it interesting that the reviews from the Home Depot Canada webpage are more negative than the reviews for the same machine on the Home Depot USA webpage..

What could account for the difference?
Exactly what I said before..this machine is intended for a specific market and climate..Canada generally gets more snow than many parts of the USA..I think it would be fair to say that the average Canadian snowblower owner sees a lot more snow than the average US snowblower owner..Therefore Canadians are going to be far less satisfied with this machine, because they simply shouldn't be buying such a small machine for Canadian use..(yes I know, Home Depot sells them in Canada! but thats because people everywhere want cheap snowblowers, and many people dont bother to educate themselves on what they need..Its not Home Depots fault, or Ariens fault, if people buy a machine that is under-powered for their climate.)

Check out the USA Home Depot Reviews:

Gas Snow Blower (20 in.) from Sno-Tek | The Home Depot - Model 939401

"45 out of 51 (88%)reviewers recommend this product."

Out of the 51 reviews, I found TWO that mentioned the slow speed, in a negative light.

Tends to prove my point!  It works just fine for what it was intended to do.
Never seen USA versus Canada snowblower data before though! that is very interesting..

Lightbulb, I will probably merge this thread with your already-existing thread on this topic, as there is no need for multiple threads, and it makes more sense, and is easier to follow, if its all in one thread..

Scot


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

the usa home depot site also shows the sno tek 22 single stage snowblower
22 in. Single-Stage Electric Start Gas Snow Blower-938022 at The Home Depot


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22 (Nov 27, 2012)

Why are we still on this topic....Lightbulb does not like the Sno-Tek....Ok we got it!!!

Lightbulb what remedy are you looking for???


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Yes, what remedy are you looking for here?


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

I am glad lightbulb showed us how slow his model sno tec is but this is getting old.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Seems to have no problems throwing snow here:

SnoTek 20.wmv - YouTube


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Lightbulb,
I moved your latest review of the Ariens into this original thread, as most of the discussion is here, and having it all in one topic will allow future readers to read all the arguments, pro and con, and make up their own minds.

I think everyone has had more than their fair say, all arguments have been stated (over-stated perhaps) So with that I am locking this thread, since there is nothing more to say.

Lightbulb, please refrain from making any new posts on this topic, you have made 5 or 6 posts, several have been deleted, you have said enough..
Scot


----------

